# Download more ram. WTF



## Nick89 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://downloadmoreram.net/ 

WTF. This is a joke right? They are not serious?



dont know which section to post this in.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Virtual Ram!


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 30, 2009)

I bet it is a virus.


----------



## baldjared (Aug 30, 2009)

http://downloadram.googlepages.com/disclaimer

From their disclaimer,



> Also, please note that downloading RAM is impossible, and the entire website is a joke.



So apparently they aren't serious.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 30, 2009)

I seem to remember someting very similar I used in my 939 days. Dont know if it actually did anything, but the free bytes in the app changed


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 30, 2009)

used to use magnaram[sp] 97, that worked fine actually


----------



## mudkip (Aug 30, 2009)

it worked went from3 gb to 5GB!!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

mudkip said:


> it worked went from3 gb to 5GB!!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2009)

There have been utilities around that try to conserve your RAM since Windows 3.1 I think.  They try to free up blocks that are being reserved but aren't actually being used (or something like that) and some also say they compress the memory that is in use - sort of like a compressed logical disk, but for memory.

I used to use this one suite of utilities, I think it was fro Hurricane, but I can't remember the name of the product.  That was some slick shit.  I only stopped using it because the biggest bang came from freeing up resources in W3.x and W9x.  But they dropped that stuff somewhere between Win95 and WinXP.  God my memory sucks.


----------



## newfellow (Aug 30, 2009)

damn, symantec.. Where's my Qemm2009..


----------



## KainXS (Aug 30, 2009)

wow, this is just wrong, I mean, damn,

it would be funny if you downloaded it like a foo, it killed all your ram instead lol.


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2009)

They are using nanotechnology from the future!


----------



## mudkip (Aug 30, 2009)

Frick said:


> They are using nanotechnology from the future!



Nanotechnology? Do you even know what that is ? lol


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 30, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Nanotechnology? Do you even know what that is ? lol



cause its the process of making daugh rise to bake bread? duuur EEEEveryone knows that,
right?


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Nanotechnology? Do you even know what that is ? lol



Totally.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 30, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> cause its the process of making daugh rise to bake bread? duuur EEEEveryone knows that,
> right?



Yeah thats what it is lol if only that was true.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol "Next time you restart your PC your RAM will be completely clean" no duh


----------



## Triprift (Aug 30, 2009)

I know at least one person who would believe it lol.


----------



## sweeper (Aug 30, 2009)

if you read the bottom of the disclaimer it says "This site is a joke and is not real etc etc"... it's a joke.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah but if you dont look close enough and are not techy inclined youd most likely think it to be true lol.


----------



## qubit (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, amazing, it worked. My 4 gigs went to 8 gigs!! To prove it, even my BIOS reported it as 8 gigs. Booting into Windows runs faster and smoother than ever before, with hardly any disc thrashing at all.

Fantastic, now I can hold off upgrading a while longer.

Awesome product.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 30, 2009)

qubit said:


> Wow, amazing, it worked. My 4 gigs went to 8 gigs!! To prove it, even my BIOS reported it as 8 gigs. Booting into Windows runs faster and smoother than ever before, with hardly any disc thrashing at all.
> 
> Fantastic, now I can hold off upgrading a while longer.
> 
> Awesome product.



pics, or it didn't happen


----------



## Triprift (Aug 30, 2009)

Exactly lets see proof


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 30, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> pics, or it didn't happen



No u mean pics & it still didnt happen. That site is only there for a laugh & joke


----------



## qubit (Aug 30, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> No u mean pics & it still didnt happen. That site is only there for a laugh & joke



Of course, it says so right in the disclaimer. The gag was too funny to resist.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 30, 2009)

Now i just need to find a site where i can DL some more CPU cores, and maybe DL a GTX 285.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I bet it works great with the "Hover-Mouse"!
http://www.crazypc.com/other/misc/hovermouse.htm


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 30, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> I bet it works great with the "Hover-Mouse"!
> http://www.crazypc.com/other/misc/hovermouse.htm
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090830/Capture017.jpg



I want that....lol


----------



## fadedmemories (Aug 30, 2009)

I just downloaded 6GB of DDR4.


----------



## human_error (Aug 30, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Now i just need to find a site where i can DL some more CPU cores, and maybe DL a GTX 285.



hmm...

*starts eclipse*


be back soon...

well i created a java app to "download cpu cores/gpus etc but my stoopid machine won't run it (it compiles fine in eclipse, but has a wiered error when run as a jar/seperately) :'(


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> http://downloadmoreram.net/
> 
> WTF. This is a joke right? They are not serious?






CDdude55 said:


> Now i just need to find a site where i can DL some more CPU cores, and maybe DL a GTX 285.







SK-1 said:


> I bet it works great with the "Hover-Mouse"!
> http://www.crazypc.com/other/misc/hovermouse.htm


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Now i just need to find a site where i can DL some more CPU cores, and maybe DL a GTX 285.



 if you find it PM me, cause i have only 2 cores right now and i want the 3GHZ downloadable core, im gonna download 6 more to have an 8 core CPU, and if you find me HD4890 downloadable i wanna get 2 of that too I just downloaded the 2X2GB on the downloadmoreRAM.net, so i have 8 GB now


----------



## strick94u (Aug 30, 2009)

Pimp ram  it dose not do anything but bitch slap your system


----------



## mudkip (Aug 30, 2009)

I downloaded my i7 920 to 3Ghz and also downloaded the motherboard from UD5 to ''Extreme'' AMAZING


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

strick94u said:


> Pimp ram  it dose not do anything but bitch slap your system


that`s what the website said bro im running 8 GB now



mudkip said:


> I downloaded my i7 920 to 3Ghz and also downloaded the motherboard from UD5 to ''Extreme'' AMAZING
> 
> 
> http://i28.tinypic.com/zsuzao.png



 bro can you tell me where`s the link? is it this one?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202
i want the free download though


----------



## human_error (Aug 31, 2009)

Finally, after hours of debugging my stupid compiler and years of hi-tech research and development we now have a core downloader, cpu speed increaser and ram downloader for your pc!

simply click here and it'll run as a java applet on your pc!

100% guaranteed to make your computer faster and your love life better! or your money back!






Spoiler



(don't worry, i made this app just and it is on my web domain, i can assure you no damage or other harmful/unwanted things happen with the app)


----------



## qubit (Aug 31, 2009)

That was pretty good, human_error. Creative and I love the ridiculousness of it.  

Mind you, I disagree about the 10000 volts on the CPU and its speed, at only 6GHz. At that voltage, I would expect it to reach something like 6000000000000000000000000000000000000MHz with a cooler the size of a small country. You may want to revise your algorithm there.


----------



## human_error (Aug 31, 2009)

qubit said:


> That was pretty good, human_error. Creative and I love the ridiculousness of it.
> 
> Mind you, I disagree about the 10000 volts on the CPU and its speed, at only 6GHz. At that voltage, I would expect it to reach something like 6000000000000000000000000000000000000MHz with a cooler the size of a small country. You may want to revise your algorithm there.



Hmm well i was going for the rediculous, but i see your point  - my algorithm now carefully increases the voltage by a mere 1.8v for the overclock.

Btw which graphics card did it give you on the download? (and the effects of the upgrade of cumulative for cpu and ram values and cpu speed).


----------



## qubit (Aug 31, 2009)

human_error said:


> Hmm well i was going for the rediculous, but i see your point  - my algorithm now carefully increases the voltage by a mere 1.8v for the overclock.
> 
> Btw which graphics card did it give you on the download? (and the effects of the upgrade of cumulative for cpu and ram values and cpu speed).



I got a GTX 295, which sounds appropriate, as I've got a GTX 285 in my system. The CPU was 6GHz, but I can't remember the RAM.


----------



## human_error (Aug 31, 2009)

qubit said:


> I got a GTX 295, which sounds appropriate, as I've got a GTX 285 in my system. The CPU was 6GHz, but I can't remember the RAM.



yeah the cpu speed at the start is hard coded as 3ghz as java can't detect cpu speeds afaik (it then adds 3ghz to whatever you had before as it is cumulative). The ram will be the ram you had upto 4gb (damn 32bit app can't see if you have more than 4gb - it then adds 4gb of ram to whatever you had. As for the graphics you get either 3x4890 OC 1337 edition cards or 2x GTX295 OC aw3some edition cards  and as with all the options it may or may not do something different if you repeatedly choose the same option )

It also detects how many core you have and +4 each time you run the add cpu+ram option.

I'm gonna bring that app back out in the open on April 1st next year...see what happens


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey can any one link me to a site where I can download Bill Gates Life and install it as my own, thanks I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## qubit (Aug 31, 2009)

I've remembered the RAM: 6GB

For April Fool's funnies, how about the following:

Overspin your hard drive! "Not only can a WD Raptor drive do 10k, so can your common low performance GreenPower drive too! Just..." and here you describe some dodgy mod to do this using hardware/soldering/software/firmware/whatever. Just don't make it so specific that some muppet ruins his hard drive! 

SLI/Crossfire a single chip graphics card: another dodgy mod, this time unlocking the "hidden" part of the chip to double its capacity. So, your NVIDIA chip with 240SP's and 512-bit bus suddenly becomes 280SP's and a monster 1024-bits in SLI/Crossfire. Heck, for an extra laugh, you could apply SLI/Crossfire to an AGP card. 

Double your RAM: just solder some secret pins on the module and program the SPD.

Run out of motherboard SATA connectors? Add another to the SATA cable, just like on IDE! Another hidden feature...

Enable OverPower on your PSU? No prizes for what that does.

The list goes on and gets too ridiculous for words. 

I've wanted to do stuff like this for ages, but don't have the web skills right now to pull it off. Perhaps we can work together on doing this? I'm more than happy to provide the ideas and writeups and you can create the website. Feel free to PM me whenever about this.


----------



## human_error (Aug 31, 2009)

I was thinking about the hard drive spin speed too - the application that loads is basically a java application and is very easy to add to - i basically took the console messenger window framework i used in one of my first person game engines (and trimmed a lot of it down), added it to some multi-threaded GUI frames and it's done.

I may add some more of the things you have listed above later (need food for now).


----------



## qubit (Aug 31, 2009)

Heck, I need some sleep! 

Laters.


----------



## qubit (Aug 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey can any one link me to a site where I can download Bill Gates Life and install it as my own, thanks I'd really appreciate it.



Hey, i've got it, but be warned that it he's done so much and knows so much that it comes on 16 DVDs or 5 Blu-rays.*

It's also on an OEM or retail licence. OEM is of course much cheaper, but you can't transfer it to anyone when you die, like with the retail licence.

*I think at a stretch, it can also come on 10 million floppies.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

qubit said:


> Hey, i've got it, but be warned that it he's done so much and knows so much that it comes on 16 DVDs or 5 Blu-rays.*
> 
> It's also on an OEM or retail licence. OEM is of course much cheaper, but you can't transfer it to anyone when you die, like with the retail licence.
> 
> *I think at a stretch, it can also come on 10 million floppies.



I'll take the 10 Million Floppies, I'll just KeyGen the Retail License. I'll PM you with my Address! Sweet Finally a life worth living.


----------



## qubit (Aug 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'll take the 10 Million Floppies, *I'll just KeyGen the Retail License.* I'll PM you with my Address! Sweet Finally a life worth living.



Hmmm, if you're gonna keygen it, remember that it's protected by a 1048576-bit key, so you'll want to crack it distributed computing style over teh internets.


----------



## human_error (Aug 31, 2009)

Upgraded the upgrade tool for HDDs, that's all i'll add for now as i'm porting my java/opengl fps game engine over to an applet tonight 

Oh and if you get the Bill Gates life OS then i strongly suggest getting the ultimate edition with money pack 2.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

qubit said:


> Hmmm, if you're gonna keygen it, remember that it's protected by a 1048576-bit key, so you'll want to crack it distributed computing style over teh internets.



No need mate. I've got me self a Quantum Computer from the future. It'll crack that encryption within seconds. Cheers!


----------



## qubit (Aug 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> No need mate. I've got me self a Quantum Computer from the future. It'll crack that encryption within seconds. Cheers!



Look, don't give away my secret! I have the only licence on quantum computing, which is simultaneously valid and invalid!


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks human_error! I now have a 6-core Core i7 CPU with HT @ 6GHz, 4x2GB DDR4 RAM in quad-channel, 3x HD 4890 1GB in Tri-CrossFire, and a 640GB Velociraptor-like HDD! Wish I can download a Blu-Ray burner though.


----------



## human_error (Aug 31, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Thanks human_error! I now have a 6-core Core i7 CPU with HT @ 6GHz, 4x2GB DDR4 RAM in quad-channel, 3x HD 4890 1GB in Tri-CrossFire, and a 640GB Velociraptor-like HDD! *Wish I can download a Blu-Ray burner though.*



Hmm...

*5 mins later*


----------



## KH0UJ (Sep 15, 2009)

human_error said:


> Finally, after hours of debugging my stupid compiler and years of hi-tech research and development we now have a core downloader, cpu speed increaser and ram downloader for your pc!
> 
> simply click here and it'll run as a java applet on your pc!
> 
> ...



 its great for psychological purposes makes me feel im literally downloading the actual hardware and felt my computer getting the speed boost psychologically


----------

